# PDP & id2 National Camp



## GoWest (Jan 22, 2018)

For those familiar with this opportunity, how are players chosen?
When / how does a player know they are selected?
#curious


----------



## NoGoal (Jan 22, 2018)

GoWest said:


> For those familiar with this opportunity, how are players chosen?
> When / how does a player know they are selected?
> #curious


Club coach recommendation.


----------



## GoWest (Jan 23, 2018)

NoGoal said:


> Club coach recommendation.


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## iliv (Jan 30, 2018)

Why no cal south players?


----------



## GoWest (Jan 30, 2018)

iliv said:


> Why no cal south players?


Was this meant for another thread?

Question: If ECNL has "capped" birth year eligibility @2001 and younger for PDP selection, will this new rule also be applied to the ECNL Nike id2 NC?


----------



## iliv (Jan 31, 2018)

https://www.soccerwire.com/notes/us-club-soccer-id2-arizona-training-camp-2017-girls-roster/

No girls from southern California.  Am I missing something?  There must be a reason.


----------



## GoWest (Jan 31, 2018)

iliv said:


> https://www.soccerwire.com/notes/us-club-soccer-id2-arizona-training-camp-2017-girls-roster/
> 
> No girls from southern California.  Am I missing something?  There must be a reason.


Nope. Not missing anything. That's a different id2 versus the ECNL id2.

Offers a nice park for players. Each club chooses who goes and who doesn't. Word to the wise, stay on your coaches "good side" lol


----------



## iliv (Jan 31, 2018)

Where can you find the roster for ecnl id2?  And isn't ecnl part of US club soccer?  And if coach chooses, why no clubs from So Cal represented?


----------



## shales1002 (Jan 31, 2018)

iliv said:


> Where can you find the roster for ecnl id2?  And isn't ecnl part of US club soccer?  And if coach chooses, why no clubs from So Cal represented?



I was thinking the same thing. Ecnl is apart of US Club. A lot of players on the list above are in ECNL clubs. Also, on the list from March of last year , I believe SoCal was represented.


----------



## GoWest (Feb 1, 2018)

iliv said:


> Where can you find the roster for ecnl id2?


The roster for ECNL id2 won't come out for a couple of months because it is held historically anyways in late July. Stay on the "good side" of your coach because s/he will make the final determination who, if any, attends from your team / club. Best wishes to your player!

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017-18-player-id-calendar/


----------



## shales1002 (Mar 7, 2018)

Info finally posted.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gp6Qe2wCEPiHSaw3EWvVe7YSElqJ6KcJYipVDdNo9ao/mobilebasic


----------



## Dubs (Mar 8, 2018)

Is the impact/value of id2 now lessened because of the DA?  Is it still a viable platform for identifying girls for the YNT?  I feel it still has good value, but not really sure how much exactly.  Are the girls invited to these events identified on a national level, in terms of college coaches as well?


----------



## beachbum (Mar 8, 2018)

Dubs said:


> Is the impact/value of id2 now lessened because of the DA?  Is it still a viable platform for identifying girls for the YNT?  I feel it still has good value, but not really sure how much exactly.  Are the girls invited to these events identified on a national level, in terms of college coaches as well?


Not sure of current value but has In the past it has been used to ID girls. not nearly as many college coaches as I thought their would be, only a few.


----------



## Dubs (Mar 8, 2018)

Gotcha.


----------



## GoWest (Jun 23, 2018)

Dubs said:


> Is the impact/value of id2 now lessened because of the DA?  Is it still a viable platform for identifying girls for the YNT?  I feel it still has good value, but not really sure how much exactly.  Are the girls invited to these events identified on a national level, in terms of college coaches as well?


I think ECNL has made some changes to the format:

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/05/01/girls-ecnl-partners-with-international-champions-cup-to-expand-the-2018-national-training-camp/

How soon are players informed if they get an invite? Three weeks? Six weeks.....more? How do invites arrive? Via email or head coach?


----------



## pitchplease (Jun 28, 2018)

i believe that the email  invites for the id2 national traning camp are out. im sure more info in days to come. different this year with the icc portion added.


----------



## shales1002 (Jun 28, 2018)

GoWest said:


> I think ECNL has made some changes to the format:
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/05/01/girls-ecnl-partners-with-international-champions-cup-to-expand-the-2018-national-training-camp/
> 
> How soon are players informed if they get an invite? Three weeks? Six weeks.....more? How do invites arrive? Via email or head coach?


Emails went out yesterday for ECNL/PDP side of it. Id2 emails went out 3 weeks ago.


----------



## pitchplease (Jun 28, 2018)

What's pdp? Player development program? I'm trying to remember. My DD did a pdp and an id2 in  Casa Grande in 2016. But what is at the end of July?


----------



## shales1002 (Jun 29, 2018)

pitchplease said:


> What's pdp? Player development program? I'm trying to remember. My DD did a pdp and an id2 in  Casa Grande in 2016. But what is at the end of July?


 Pdp is Player Development....end of July is National Camp for the top ECNL/ PDP/ Id2 performers.

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/player-identification/the-ecnl-id2-national-camp/


----------



## pitchplease (Jul 1, 2018)

shales1002 said:


> Pdp is Player Development....end of July is National Camp for the top ECNL/ PDP/ Id2 performers.
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/player-identification/the-ecnl-id2-national-camp/


Thank you! Very exciting and a great opportunity!


----------

